
5,000 Developers Talk About Their Salaries - LVB
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/5-000-developers-talk-about-their-salaries-d13ddbb17fb8
======
11thEarlOfMar
On that pay gap...

I've noticed over the years that the SQA teams tend to have more women as a
percentage than development teams[1]. And, SQA tends to pay less than, say,
full stack roles[2].

Again, it is not scientific, but the difference in populations of women in a
lower paying role seems to explain some of the pay difference. Perhaps the
research needs to be more granular.

Is there anything to this, or have I just not seen enough organizations? And
then even if true, there is still the question of causation. Why is there an
apparent affinity for women in SQA roles over standard developer roles?

[1] Not scientific, but search LinkedIn for Title: SQA. 10 of first 20 hits
appear to be women in my search. Then search Title: Full Stack. 0 of 20 are
women in my search.

[2] salary.com:

Software Quality Assurance Analyst II, Mountain View, Ca: $83,362

Software Engineer II, Mountain View, Ca: $95,881

------
imaginenore
If you want to prove the pay gap with data, at least do it correctly. You need
to control for things like:

1) Experience

2) Education

3) Number of hours worked

4) Negotiation skills + actual attempts to negotiate the pay

5) Taking risks

Pretty much every study that did that arrived to the same conclusion - there's
no pay gap. We have men who work more, have better education, more experience,
work longer hours, negotiate better and more often, and take on risky projects
more often.

If women developers were cheaper and just as effective, wouldn't you just hire
women?

~~~
perflexive
[citation needed]

I've seen at least 1 study that showed controlling for those factors (and many
others) reduces, but doesn't come close to eliminating the pay gap. Iirc,
there's still ~7% unaccounted for.

I believe it's a widely held misconception that pay discrimination _doesn 't_
exist.

~~~
imaginenore
It's your job to prove that there's a gap attributed to gender, specifically.
Good luck showing us even one such study.

When PayScale did their study, they controlled for some of the obvious
factors, and the gap pretty much disappeared. They obviously didn't control
for everything.

[http://www.payscale.com/gender-lifetime-earnings-
gap](http://www.payscale.com/gender-lifetime-earnings-gap)

You can also find a niche in which men or women make more, that's inevitable,
just due to the randomness of the salaries. I'm yet to see any evidence for
the systemic discrimination.

